# Who else has had Windows 10 forced upon them?



## The VCR King

Woke up this morning to Windows 10 installer starting on my PC. Luckily it was only in the "copying files" stage so I pulled power to my system and then rebooted it and I was able to boot back into Windows 7. I then found that this was all because of Windows Update. I have now disabled Windows Update and even restricted it from running. I am extremely pissed that Microsoft would do something like this, forcing another operating system on me against my will. There is nothing wrong with Windows 7!


----------



## johnb35

I had a client call me this morning saying the update had finished and they never selected to do it. I'm sure the forced update was done in stages as it started a couple months ago.


----------



## The VCR King

johnb35 said:


> I had a client call me this morning saying the update had finished and they never selected to do it. I'm sure the forced update was done in stages as it started a couple months ago.


I guess I'm lucky. I stopped the update before it could happen and I'm still happily using Windows 7. I disabled Windows Update and set up my antivirus to recognize Windows Update as a malware and close it if it tries to install anything. Take that, Microsoft!


----------



## beers

I've heard of this happening to people but haven't witnessed it.



The VCR King said:


> I disabled Windows Update and set up my antivirus to recognize Windows Update as a malware and close it if it tries to install anything.



I'm pretty sure MS has no problem overriding other non-Windows processes.


----------



## Punk

Well by pulling the plug you risked killing your OS installation. I would have rather let it update to Win10 then revert back to Seven. Although I would suggest an update, Win10 is good.


----------



## Laquer Head

This aversion to Windows 10 so many people have is ridiculous.

People act like its some horrible, awful, end of the world thing.. get over it..upgrade.. its same shit..just advanced!


----------



## Geoff

Windows 10 is fantastic, I don't know why you wouldn't want to upgrade to it for free.

The Windows 10 upgrade is part of Windows update though, so if it was setup to automatically install (and many updates re-enable this), that's likely why it happened.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Laquer Head said:


> This aversion to Windows 10 so many people have is ridiculous.
> 
> People act like its some horrible, awful, end of the world thing.. get over it..upgrade.. its same shit..just advanced!



Windows 10 is designed for casual users who use touchpad. Those who prefer mouse and keyboard are better with Windows 7.


----------



## Laquer Head

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 is designed for casual users who use touchpad. Those who prefer mouse and keyboard are better with Windows 7.



..Im sorry...WTF are you talking about?


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Laquer Head said:


> ..Im sorry...WTF are you talking about?



Windows 10 first boot settings screen is designed for tablets or touch screens http://thinkingtech.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/2015-08-03-10.31.34.jpg

Windows 10 icons are more 2D than 3D because touchpad is less accurate than mouse. Perhaps using less colours saves some watts also. Those new icons are ugly anyway http://i1.wp.com/anoopcnair.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/How-To-Change-ComputerName-1.jpg

When opening control panel (or something else), Windows 10 puts loading screen on top of everything until program has started. Because touchpad users are unable to multitask, that's OK http://f.tqn.com/y/pcsupport/1/L/B/l/-/-/startup-settings-icon-aso-windows-10.png

So basically Windows 10 is for non-multitaskers who prefer to use touchpad or touch screen. Professional users are better with Windows 7.


----------



## voyagerfan99

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 first boot settings screen is designed for tablets or touch screens http://thinkingtech.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/2015-08-03-10.31.34.jpg
> 
> Windows 10 icons are more 2D than 3D because touchpad is less accurate than mouse. Perhaps using less colours saves some watts also. Those new icons are ugly anyway http://i1.wp.com/anoopcnair.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/How-To-Change-ComputerName-1.jpg
> 
> When opening control panel (or something else), Windows 10 puts loading screen on top of everything until program has started. Because touchpad users are unable to multitask, that's OK http://f.tqn.com/y/pcsupport/1/L/B/l/-/-/startup-settings-icon-aso-windows-10.png
> 
> So basically Windows 10 is for non-multitaskers who prefer to use touchpad or touch screen. Professional users are better with Windows 7.


Just stop posting. Because you're not talking about anything logically.


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## H4rdR3s37

voyagerfan99 said:


> Just stop posting. Because you're not talking about anything logically.



My logic may be too hard for Windows 10 fanboys.


----------



## Laquer Head

H4rdR3s37 said:


> My logic may be too hard for Windows 10 fanboys.



Time and time again you amaze me with your sheer stupidity.. Just when I think, hey..maybe hes not a complete bonehead..maybe he has a single, tiny, nugget of information that would be of use, you let me down...please stop letting me down!


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

I just don't like the way it looks, and I am not comfortable with the spyware that Windows 10 includes.  Windows 7 works just fine and if you like the apps stuff (which I do not, on a desktop or laptop, but prefer on phone/tablet).


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 is designed for casual users who use touchpad. Those who prefer mouse and keyboard are better with Windows 7.


Do you even know what you're talking about? Win10 is on my desktop right now, and i'm doing fine. No touch screen.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Punk said:


> Do you even know what you're talking about? Win10 is on my desktop right now, and i'm doing fine. No touch screen.



Fine? If all problems with Windows 10 using keyboard and mouse are "fine", perhaps then yes. Some examples:

- When starting conputer with multiple user accounts, Windows 7 shows all users available. Windows 10 shows picture screen. One click to get out of it and onto login screen. When on login screen scrolling through users with keyboard arrow keys is not possible.

- I'm using desktop computer and still see Settings panel on start menu instead Control panel.

- Scrolling through options with pressing first letter on keyboard. Usually not working on Windows 10.

That list is almost endless. Considering that Windows 7 come out 2009, Windows 10 is has huge drawbacks for desktop users.

While Windows 10 can be used with keyboard and mouse, it's much more restricted than Windows 7 for big screens and mouse+keyboard combo.


----------



## Darren

Windows 10 has been nothing but easier to use than 7 was since I switched over on my desktop. I use 3 screens and a mouse and keyboard and a lot of the features of W10 make it much easier to navigate through multiple Windows.

Don't like 10? Fine. Go right ahead. But don't say 7 is better for mouse and keyboard users simply because 10 has better accessibility for BOTH platforms. Not just one. You make yourself sound like an ass.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Darren said:


> Windows 10 has been nothing but easier to use than 7 was since I switched over on my desktop. I use 3 screens and a mouse and keyboard and a lot of the features of W10 make it much easier to navigate through multiple Windows.
> 
> Don't like 10? Fine. Go right ahead. But don't say 7 is better for mouse and keyboard users simply because 10 has better accessibility for BOTH platforms. Not just one. You make yourself sound like an ass.


 
If Windows 10 has better accessibility for mouse+keyboard combo, then tell why. I already provided many examples why Windows 7 is much better.


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Fine? If all problems with Windows 10 using keyboard and mouse are "fine", perhaps then yes. Some examples:
> 
> - When starting conputer with multiple user accounts, Windows 7 shows all users available. Windows 10 shows picture screen. One click to get out of it and onto login screen. When on login screen scrolling through users with keyboard arrow keys is not possible.
> 
> - I'm using desktop computer and still see Settings panel on start menu instead Control panel.
> 
> - Scrolling through options with pressing first letter on keyboard. Usually not working on Windows 10.
> 
> That list is almost endless. Considering that Windows 7 come out 2009, Windows 10 is has huge drawbacks for desktop users.
> 
> While Windows 10 can be used with keyboard and mouse, it's much more restricted than Windows 7 for big screens and mouse+keyboard combo.



Oh damn that's one HUGE stepback, I mean two clicks instead of one!! But is it smoother? Hell yeah. Ergonomy or performance?

My "computer" habits haven't changed since Seven, I don't see ANY step backs. If you're basing your hate for Ten on those examples, then too bad for you stay in 2009. I'm far from a Windows fanboy by the way, hate 8 when it came out and waited until 8.1 was stable and running better than seven to upgrade. I did the same with Ten, I don't regret anything, Ten is far better in performance and ergonomy (apart from those two clicks at start. You can also press any key to remove the lock screen by the way...


----------



## Darren

H4rdR3s37 said:


> If Windows 10 has better accessibility for mouse+keyboard combo, then tell why. I already provided many examples why Windows 7 is much better.



Windows Key + Tab lets you see every single window open, and if you use multiple screens it shows it only on that screen. Very helpful for tracking down a specific window when you have about 30 open across 3 screens like I frequently do.

Windows Key + Arrow key snaps a window to the side of that screen depending on arrow pressed. May have been in 7, but not sure.

The ability to snap windows to the edges of screens that also share edges with other screens. It used to be I could only snap edges on my outer edges, but now I can do it on all of them.

Right click on start button in the bottom left pulls up a lot of administrative functions, including control panel. Settings is there and works for some things, but as you said Control Panel is better for more complicated things. Welp, it's still there and even easier to get to than before! 

Also ability to get to things like Device Manager quickly is much appreciated.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Punk said:


> Oh damn that's one HUGE stepback, I mean two clicks instead of one!! But is it smoother? Hell yeah. Ergonomy or performance?
> 
> My "computer" habits haven't changed since Seven, I don't see ANY step backs. If you're basing your hate for Ten on those examples, then too bad for you stay in 2009. I'm far from a Windows fanboy by the way, hate 8 when it came out and waited until 8.1 was stable and running better than seven to upgrade. I did the same with Ten, I don't regret anything, Ten is far better in performance and ergonomy (apart from those two clicks at start. You can also press any key to remove the lock screen by the way...



Two clicks? Two users, selecting not default user but another and logging in without typing password:

Windows 7: Press arrow right, press enter. Done. Two clicks.

Windows 10: Press any key to remove locking screen, press tab 4 times (to highlight another user), press enter (select user), press tab 6 times (to highlight Sign in), press enter, done. 13 clicks.

Not to mention that not everyone know that lock screen can be removed pressing any key. I still like to hear about those better things on Windows 10. Perhaps I'm not only one because so many prefer to stick with Windows 7.



Darren said:


> Windows Key + Tab lets you see every single window open, and if you use multiple screens it shows it only on that screen. Very helpful for tracking down a specific window when you have about 30 open across 3 screens like I frequently do.
> 
> Windows Key + Arrow key snaps a window to the side of that screen depending on arrow pressed. May have been in 7, but not sure.
> 
> The ability to snap windows to the edges of screens that also share edges with other screens. It used to be I could only snap edges on my outer edges, but now I can do it on all of them.
> 
> Right click on start button in the bottom left pulls up a lot of administrative functions, including control panel. Settings is there and works for some things, but as you said Control Panel is better for more complicated things. Welp, it's still there and even easier to get to than before!
> 
> Also ability to get to things like Device Manager quickly is much appreciated.



Now there is something. For that first thing, not sure if software like Dextop can make same.

Windows button+arrow snap works also with Windows 7.

I always start settings with just Win+typing start. Cannot remember last time I clicked Start button with mouse. Tried that right button and still think Win+write is faster. Microsoft is getting rid of Control panel according to this http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows...trol-panel-gone-will-be-subsumed-settings-app

And then only settings panel will remain? I also open Device manager with typing.

While those features are usefuul, there are probably some programs for Windows 7 that give same functionality. But fixing Windows 10 annoyances like not able to scroll through options with keyboard is probably much harder if not impossible.


----------



## Laquer Head

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Two clicks? Two users, selecting not default user but another and logging in without typing password:
> 
> Windows 7: Press arrow right, press enter. Done. Two clicks.
> 
> Windows 10: Press any key to remove locking screen, press tab 4 times (to highlight another user), press enter (select user), press tab 6 times (to highlight Sign in), press enter, done. 13 clicks.
> 
> Not to mention that not everyone know that lock screen can be removed pressing any key. I still like to hear about those better things on Windows 10. Perhaps I'm not only one because so many prefer to stick with Windows 7..



You are the same type of person that would negative review something just cause you didn't get a free sticker, aren't you?


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Laquer Head said:


> You are the same type of person that would negative review something just cause you didn't get a free sticker, aren't you?



When using desktop computer, I prefer to have operating system that is designed for desktop computer. Not something like Windows 10 hybrid that "should" work on mobile phones, tablets, laptops, desktops and big touch screen displays, all of them.

I was forced to use Windows 8 for some time. After that experience, I'm glad that Windows 7 is desktop OS only. While Windows 10 works better than Windows 8, it is still desktop/touchscreen hybrid with tons of irritating features that should not be present on desktop OS.

For your question. It would be very hard for me to write negatively about Windows 7. I could do it but not easily.


----------



## Laquer Head

H4rdR3s37 said:


> ..For your question. It would be very hard for me to write negatively about Windows 7. I could do it but not easily.



Really,? that's what you took from my comment?


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Laquer Head said:


> Really,? that's what you took from my comment?



To put my answer another way: less Windows 10 gets market share on desktops, the better. I prefer desktop OS for desktop computer and way Windows seems to be going is quite opposite. Not that I write negatively about Windows 10  every week or even every month. So answer to your questions is no.


----------



## Laquer Head

Wow..


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> When using desktop computer, I prefer to have operating system that is designed for desktop computer. Not something like Windows 10 hybrid that "should" work on mobile phones, tablets, laptops, desktops and big touch screen displays, all of them.
> 
> I was forced to use Windows 8 for some time. After that experience, I'm glad that Windows 7 is desktop OS only. While Windows 10 works better than Windows 8, it is still desktop/touchscreen hybrid with tons of irritating features that should not be present on desktop OS.
> 
> For your question. It would be very hard for me to write negatively about Windows 7. I could do it but not easily.


And why the hybrid bothers you? I couldn't give a crap if it's hybrid or not. Win 10 has a tablet mode that if you're not dumb, you won't use on desktop.
I'm reading your comment as "I don't like change and evolution".


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

Punk said:


> And why the hybrid bothers you? I couldn't give a crap if it's hybrid or not. Win 10 has a tablet mode that if you're not dumb, you won't use on desktop.
> I'm reading your comment as "I don't like change and evolution".


Some of us don't like chance, for the sake of change.  When what we have works just fine and the "next gen" does no benefit to us.  That is what I am taking from his comments, probably because I feel the same.  I do not remember Windows 7 EVER crashing on me.  Why would I move to Windows 10, when I do not find the interface visually pleasing, and it takes extra steps to do things I used to do in less?  Why would I make my life MORE difficult/cumbersome for no real benefit?

Maybe I am putting words in his mouth, but from what I read, he feels the same way I do.  Windows 10 is not for everyone.  Hell as I have said in other posts/threads, I wish it had never changed from Windows XP.  But that is MY personal feeling.  Since it is not supported anymore, I will go with Windows 7 until something that ACTUALLY benefits ME comes out.  Windows 10, with its hybrid "crap" on my desktop is just an annoyance.


----------



## Laquer Head

If your the type of person where an extra click or an extra menu here and there is cumbersome, I worry how they deal with life in general.


----------



## TheNamelessPoet

Laquer Head said:


> If your the type of person where an extra click or an extra menu here and there is cumbersome, I worry how they deal with life in general.


You are missing my point (assuming this comment was directed at me.)

I get no benefit from the "benefits" of Windows 10.  There is honestly not one thing I could that made anything in my PC experience any better, there were only drawbacks.  Now that's not to say they are major drawbacks, like you said, its one click, or one extra menu.  If I had benefits in 10 then who cares if there are extra steps to other things, correct?  But the point I am making and I THINK he was making is that we are getting no benefits from 10, and that coupled with LOSING the benefits that Windows 7 has over 10 IN OUR CASES makes Windows 10 stupid in our experience.   Does that mean that Windows 10 is not for everyone, no of course not.  But for someone with a similar desktop experience to us on a regular basis, it would be stupid for us to, effectively DOWNGRADE to Windows 10 (lose features we like, and gain no benefits except being newer.)

THAT is the point I think you are missing.  You are only looking at it as a whole for the masses, or for your own personal situation.


----------



## Laquer Head

TheNamelessPoet said:


> You are missing my point (assuming this comment was directed at me.)
> 
> I get no benefit from the "benefits" of Windows 10.  There is honestly not one thing I could that made anything in my PC experience any better, there were only drawbacks.  Now that's not to say they are major drawbacks, like you said, its one click, or one extra menu.  If I had benefits in 10 then who cares if there are extra steps to other things, correct?  But the point I am making and I THINK he was making is that we are getting no benefits from 10, and that coupled with LOSING the benefits that Windows 7 has over 10 IN OUR CASES makes Windows 10 stupid in our experience.   Does that mean that Windows 10 is not for everyone, no of course not.  But for someone with a similar desktop experience to us on a regular basis, it would be stupid for us to, effectively DOWNGRADE to Windows 10 (lose features we like, and gain no benefits except being newer.)
> 
> THAT is the point I think you are missing.  You are only looking at it as a whole for the masses, or for your own personal situation.



Nope, not missing any point.

I simply disagree with the points give,.. to be fair, I wasn't actually directing just at you.

All that being said, I respect your points and feelings whether we agree or not!


----------



## Geoff

H4rdR3s37 said:


> When using desktop computer, I prefer to have operating system that is designed for desktop computer. Not something like Windows 10 hybrid that "should" work on mobile phones, tablets, laptops, desktops and big touch screen displays, all of them.
> 
> I was forced to use Windows 8 for some time. After that experience, I'm glad that Windows 7 is desktop OS only. While Windows 10 works better than Windows 8, it is still desktop/touchscreen hybrid with tons of irritating features that should not be present on desktop OS.
> 
> For your question. It would be very hard for me to write negatively about Windows 7. I could do it but not easily.


If you were talking about Windows 8, I would agree.  Windows 10 Enterprise doesn't utilize the metro interface at all, from the moment you boot up for the first time you are presented with the desktop interface.  It is not at all less easy to use with a keyboard and mouse than Windows 7.  Even Windows 10 Home/Pro, once you default it to the desktop it is just as easy to use as Windows 7 with a keyboard and mouse. 

You clearly have no idea what you're talking about.  You probably kept the metro screen as the default boot up option.


----------



## spirit

I'm not sure what the aversion to Windows 10 is all about either really. Maybe people have just bad memories of 8 and 8.1 which were actually great operating systems too. Or, thanks to the media blowing things out of proportion, this whole thing with the security settings. The fact is though that if you use Google then you're also giving away your information. 

When 10 came out I thought it was OK but the original release of it was actually buggier for me than some of the beta builds that had come out before it. Then shortly afterwards they came out with Build 10586 which actually I think should have been the build they originally released because for me at least it's much more stable - a lot of the annoying crashes and bugs with Universal apps were ironed out. 10586 has been great for me so far, great OS!

On a tablet I still prefer 8.1 but that's mainly because the OneNote Metro/Universal app in 10 is nowhere near as good as the one in 8.1 and OneNote is the app I depend on when I use a tablet. If I didn't need to use it I'd probably have 10 on my Surface Pro too. 

Maybe I'm weird or I'm missing something, but I never understood why people said 'ohhhh 8.1 is rubbish with a keyboard and mouse'. I got on absolutely fine with it on my desktop. I can understand why people said the original release of 8 might not have been the best experience on a mouse and keyboard but 8.1 was fine. 10 is fine too.


----------



## aldan

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 is designed for casual users who use touchpad. Those who prefer mouse and keyboard are better with Windows 7.


are you kidding??i see no differance between 7 and 10 other than ease of use and speed.if yu had said that about win8 i might agree.by the way,this os is designed for desktop.if yu want to pick a fight,best to pick a battle yu can win.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Punk said:


> And why the hybrid bothers you? I couldn't give a crap if it's hybrid or not. Win 10 has a tablet mode that if you're not dumb, you won't use on desktop.
> I'm reading your comment as "I don't like change and evolution".



Windows 10 is much worse for desktop than Windows 7, because Win 10 has not "desktop only" mode that totally hides all menus and items that are designed for tablets. Change and evolution might be acceptable if Windows 10 is better than Windows 7 for desktop use AND it has tablet mode that is invisible for desktop users. Now there is very mixed desktop/tablet experience. I still see nightmares about Windows 8.



Geoff said:


> If you were talking about Windows 8, I would agree.  Windows 10 Enterprise doesn't utilize the metro interface at all, from the moment you boot up for the first time you are presented with the desktop interface.  It is not at all less easy to use with a keyboard and mouse than Windows 7.  Even Windows 10 Home/Pro, once you default it to the desktop it is just as easy to use as Windows 7 with a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> You clearly have no idea what you're talking about.  You probably kept the metro screen as the default boot up option.



Don't know about Enterprice version but Windows 10 Home and Pro greets me with "antique" (won't call it modern) UI after first boot before getting to desktop. At least did so month ago and earlier. Might have changed.



aldan said:


> are you kidding??i see no differance between 7 and 10 other than ease of use and speed.if yu had said that about win8 i might agree.by the way,this os is designed for desktop.if yu want to pick a fight,best to pick a battle yu can win.



If you see no difference, try to switch to another user account using only keyboard. Also even Microsoft admits that Windows 10 is not designed for desktop only (like Windows 7 were) so impossible to "lose this battle".


----------



## Laquer Head

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Don't know about Enterprice version but *Windows 10 Home and Pro greets me with "antique" (won't call it modern) UI after first boot before getting to desktop.* At least did so month ago and earlier. Might have changed.
> 
> If you see no difference, try to switch to another user account using only keyboard. Also *even Microsoft admits that Windows 10 is not designed for desktop* only (like Windows 7 were) so impossible to "lose this battle".



Ohh now it makes sense, you got Windows 10 Antique Edition!!

Can you link to an official MS site/page that explains this in detail??


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> because Win 10 has not "desktop only" mode that totally hides all menus and items that are designed for tablets.



Hmm what? I have no menus that I need to access doing a move with the mouse like I did on the tablet. In fact, 10 is more desktop than 8.1 .

It's fully designed for desktop, with the option of a tablet mode.


----------



## beers

H4rdR3s37 said:


> I was forced to use Windows 8 for some time. After that experience, I'm glad that Windows 7 is desktop OS only.


Meh, you can specifically choose to boot to desktop mode.  Also, the same elements from Windows 8 and 10 are present in Server 2012 and upcoming 2016 respectively, so the "omg designed as desktop OS" is a little short-sighted.

Refusing to use a mouse to click a button and tab selecting instead is your own personal problem.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Laquer Head said:


> Ohh now it makes sense, you got Windows 10 Antique Edition!!
> 
> Can you link to an official MS site/page that explains this in detail??



Windows 10 UI is far from modern, at least for desktops.

That windows 10 was not designed for desktop only? Fact that Microsoft wants Win 10 to cover "everything" makes this ovbious http://az648995.vo.msecnd.net/win/2014/09/Windows_Product_Family_9-30-Event.png



Punk said:


> Hmm what? I have no menus that I need to access doing a move with the mouse like I did on the tablet. In fact, 10 is more desktop than 8.1 .
> 
> It's fully designed for desktop, with the option of a tablet mode.



Windows 10 has many menus that are designed for tablets even when using desktop mode. At least it requires special attention to avoid them. Win 10 is more desktop than Win 8.1 but much less than Win 7. Microsoft could have retain Windows 7 UI for desktop users and add tablet mode for tablets.

If Windows 10 is fully designed for desktop, then why start menu gives many tablet options even on desktop mode? Start menu in general is designed for tablets. Options starting from bottom: All apps is designed for tablets. Also Power options. Settings open Settings panel (Control panel is desktop option). File Explorer, while desktop, is much worse than on Windows 7. Above all are six applications, all tablet versions. On right side I see only tablet versions or universal apps.

Given these facts I disagree with that "Windows 10 is designed for desktops" claim. As Microsoft is also trying to get rid of control panel (and replace it with Settings that is tablet version of Control panel), Windows 10 will become even less desktop.



beers said:


> Meh, you can specifically choose to boot to desktop mode.  Also, the same elements from Windows 8 and 10 are present in Server 2012 and upcoming 2016 respectively, so the "omg designed as desktop OS" is a little short-sighted.
> 
> Refusing to use a mouse to click a button and tab selecting instead is your own personal problem.



Desktop boot after selecting settings yes. But those settings needs to be selected first.

Using keyboard only is much faster than using keyboard+mouse. In fact Windows 7 start menu was designed for keyboard use only. So first Microsoft designs start menu UI (Windows Vista +7) that is best used with keyboard only, then on Windows 10 users should use keyboard and mouse. Perhaps something else than MY personal problem.


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 UI is far from modern, at least for desktops.
> 
> That windows 10 was not designed for desktop only? Fact that Microsoft wants Win 10 to cover "everything" makes this ovbious http://az648995.vo.msecnd.net/win/2014/09/Windows_Product_Family_9-30-Event.png
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 has many menus that are designed for tablets even when using desktop mode. At least it requires special attention to avoid them. Win 10 is more desktop than Win 8.1 but much less than Win 7. Microsoft could have retain Windows 7 UI for desktop users and add tablet mode for tablets.
> 
> If Windows 10 is fully designed for desktop, then why start menu gives many tablet options even on desktop mode? Start menu in general is designed for tablets. Options starting from bottom: All apps is designed for tablets. Also Power options. Settings open Settings panel (Control panel is desktop option). File Explorer, while desktop, is much worse than on Windows 7. Above all are six applications, all tablet versions. On right side I see only tablet versions or universal apps.
> 
> Given these facts I disagree with that "Windows 10 is designed for desktops" claim. As Microsoft is also trying to get rid of control panel (and replace it with Settings that is tablet version of Control panel), Windows 10 will become even less desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop boot after selecting settings yes. But those settings needs to be selected first.
> 
> Using keyboard only is much faster than using keyboard+mouse. In fact Windows 7 start menu was designed for keyboard use only. So first Microsoft designs start menu UI (Windows Vista +7) that is best used with keyboard only, then on Windows 10 users should use keyboard and mouse. Perhaps something else than MY personal problem.



Dude you're just stuck on words. All apps is the same as Programs. Get over it.
Many Oses use apps even in Linux so seriously get over it. 

I still don't see any menu that requires me to make a move that should be done on tablet.


----------



## Laquer Head

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 UI is far from modern, at least for desktops.
> 
> That windows 10 was not designed for desktop only? Fact that Microsoft wants Win 10 to cover "everything" makes this ovbious http://az648995.vo.msecnd.net/win/2014/09/Windows_Product_Family_9-30-Event.png



Your letting me down... I asked you to not let me down...


----------



## johnb35

H4rdR3s37 said:


> In fact Windows 7 start menu was designed for keyboard use only.



Who wants to navigate the start menu by keyboard and arrow keys?  Not me!!!  So much slower.  


H4rdR3s37 said:


> Desktop boot after selecting settings yes. But those settings needs to be selected first.



Installing 8.1 was set to automatically boot to desktop mode, no settings had to be changed. 


H4rdR3s37 said:


> Using keyboard only is much faster than using keyboard+mouse. In fact Windows 7 start menu was designed for keyboard use only. So first Microsoft designs start menu UI (Windows Vista +7) that is best used with keyboard only, then on Windows 10 users should use keyboard and mouse. Perhaps something else than MY personal problem.



This doesn't make any sense at all.  


H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 UI is far from modern



Do you even understand what modern means?  Even though I don't use them, the live tiles in the windows 10 start menu are the way of the future.  If you think about it, apps are better then programs in certain ways.  Hence the reason why windows 10 will be the last OS they will have, all they will do now is create updates for it to make it better. With all apps coming from the windows store, then its something they can control to improve.


H4rdR3s37 said:


> That windows 10 was not designed for desktop only? Fact that Microsoft wants Win 10 to cover "everything" makes this ovbious



Why not make it so it covers everything?  Why spend the money on building 2 different types of OS's when you can build one and offer settings or programs to change it the way you like?  Personally, I don't like the start menu but do I bitch about it?  No I don't, I install the program classic shell which makes it look more like windows 7 start menu. 


H4rdR3s37 said:


> If you see no difference, try to switch to another user account using only keyboard.



Who in the hell only uses a keyboard to navigate windows???  

Seriously, what are you smoking dude?  Your facts just aren't there.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Punk said:


> Dude you're just stuck on words. All apps is the same as Programs. Get over it.
> Many Oses use apps even in Linux so seriously get over it.
> 
> I still don't see any menu that requires me to make a move that should be done on tablet.



All apps is not same as Programs. On Programs it's possible to scroll with pressing first letter on keyboard. Does not work on All apps.

Start menu requires tablet like moves. Pick File Explorer and press keyboard right arrow. Now that arrow icon right of File explorer is selected. Press right arrow again. Nothing happens. Cannot open menu without pressing enter. So that requires tablet like move. This is probably because most (all?) tablets are missing arrow keys.

On Windows 7 Start menu every option can be highlighted with arrow keys only.



johnb35 said:


> Who wants to navigate the start menu by keyboard and arrow keys?  Not me!!!  So much slower.



Ever forced to use computer without mouse? I have. Also some start menu selections are much faster with keyboard only if both hands are already over keyboard.



johnb35 said:


> Installing 8.1 was set to automatically boot to desktop mode, no settings had to be changed.



I waaas talking about Windows 10 there. Cannot remember 8.1.



johnb35 said:


> This doesn't make any sense at all.



Exactly. First Microsoft modifies Start menu to much more keyboard friendly and after that changes Start menu is more mouse + keyboard. That really makes no sense.



johnb35 said:


> Do you even understand what modern means?  Even though I don't use them, the live tiles in the windows 10 start menu are the way of the future.  If you think about it, apps are better then programs in certain ways.  Hence the reason why windows 10 will be the last OS they will have, all they will do now is create updates for it to make it better. With all apps coming from the windows store, then its something they can control to improve.



For desktop users I see no reason why that "modern" is modern in any way. Microsoft have said many thiongs that has proven to be false so better to wait for that "last version" for some time. I see no reason why these so called universal apps are better than programs, because right now programs are much better.



johnb35 said:


> Why not make it so it covers everything?  Why spend the money on building 2 different types of OS's when you can build one and offer settings or programs to change it the way you like?  Personally, I don't like the start menu but do I bitch about it?  No I don't, I install the program classic shell which makes it look more like windows 7 start menu.



Why develop new desktop UI that is much worse than previous? Most Windows settings are internally same as on Windows 7 so just adding some Windows 10 options to Windows 7 UI would give Windows 10 functionality with Windows 7 UI. But no, better to develop new desktop UI that is worse than predecessor. Have to try that Classic shell for Windows.



johnb35 said:


> Who in the hell only uses a keyboard to navigate windows???
> 
> Seriously, what are you smoking dude?  Your facts just aren't there.



Windows 7 start menu alternative power options are very hard to select with mouse. That icon is very small and hard to navigate with mouse. So that people learn to use keyboard.

For that change user thing. Doing that on Windows 7 with keyboard only is faster than using mouse+keyboard on both Windows 7 and Windows 10. Doing something faster is good enough reason for me to use only keyboard.


----------



## johnb35

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 7 start menu alternative power options are very hard to select with mouse.



What are you talking about here?  


H4rdR3s37 said:


> Ever forced to use computer without mouse?



Yeah and its a pain in the ass. 


H4rdR3s37 said:


> I waaas talking about Windows 10 there



Windows 10 also boots to desktop mode after install on all desktops.  Trust me, I've installed it many times already.


H4rdR3s37 said:


> Exactly. First Microsoft modifies Start menu to much more keyboard friendly and after that changes Start menu is more mouse + keyboard. That really makes no sense.



I wasn't agreeing with you on that.  I was saying what you typed didn't make a bit of sense.


----------



## Punk

Oh crap I have to use the mouse scroller. Yeah 10 isn't good...


----------



## H4rdR3s37

johnb35 said:


> What are you talking about here?



Icon is small and there is delay.



johnb35 said:


> Windows 10 also boots to desktop mode after install on all desktops.  Trust me, I've installed it many times already.



Agreed but that settings menu must be handled first.



johnb35 said:


> I wasn't agreeing with you on that.  I was saying what you typed didn't make a bit of sense.



Switch to another user account?


----------



## johnb35

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Icon is small and there is delay.


What icon?  Post an image please.


----------



## voyagerfan99

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Agreed but that settings menu must be handled first.


.....NO IT DOESN'T! HAVE YOU EVEN FREAKING USED THE OS?

Freaking hell you're nuts. Nothing you're saying makes sense, and the issues you're having are because of your idiocy.

Ever hear of Classic Shell? I feel you need that in your life.


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Pick File Explorer and press keyboard right arrow. Now that arrow icon right of File explorer is selected. Press right arrow again. Nothing happens. Cannot open menu without pressing enter. So that requires tablet like move. This is probably because most (all?) tablets are missing arrow keys.
> 
> On Windows 7 Start menu every option can be highlighted with arrow keys only.



I think that's where I drew the line between actually having an argument and just complaining for the sake of complaining. On tablet you press on your screen, so no you don't use arrows. On desktop you have a mouse, so why not use it? Oh and OH MY GOD, you can't enter a program without pressing "enter". Goddammit 10, you're a bad OS.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

johnb35 said:


> What icon?  Post an image please.



http://support.hp.com/doc-images/517/c03311258.jpg



voyagerfan99 said:


> .....NO IT DOESN'T! HAVE YOU EVEN FREAKING USED THE OS?
> 
> Freaking hell you're nuts. Nothing you're saying makes sense, and the issues you're having are because of your idiocy.
> 
> Ever hear of Classic Shell? I feel you need that in your life.



I have installed Windows 10 at least 30 times, perhaps even more. Have seen other people install it at least 10 times. Every time install required going through tablet like settings. Might have changed for latest builds though.

I used Classic Shell for Windows 8. Perhaps that might be just what Windows 10 needs.



Punk said:


> I think that's where I drew the line between actually having an argument and just complaining for the sake of complaining. On tablet you press on your screen, so no you don't use arrows. On desktop you have a mouse, so why not use it? Oh and OH MY GOD, you can't enter a program without pressing "enter". Goddammit 10, you're a bad OS.



Exactly so Windows 10 start menu is designed for tablet. I also use mouse if needed but when keyboard is faster, I use keyboard.

Not starting program, but opening more menus.


----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Exactly so Windows 10 start menu is designed for tablet. I also use mouse if needed but when keyboard is faster, I use keyboard.
> 
> Not starting program, but opening more menus.



That's what you think, it could have been designed for a mouse+keyboard use and it would have been the same.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy......flying....shit......I can't take this.


----------



## Laquer Head

It's too early for April Fool Day, but maybe this is a dream?


----------



## johnb35

H4rdR3s37 said:


> http://support.hp.com/doc-images/517/c03311258.jpg



OK, What am I supposed to not see here because its too small?  Looks normal to me!!!


----------



## Punk

johnb35 said:


> OK, What am I supposed to not see here because its too small?  Looks normal to me!!!


I think he's referring to the arrow icon that let's you hibernate or sleep?

EDIT: And in his mind that means that Microsoft wanted people to use keyboard only... Worst than conspiracy theories... Seriously, I had no trouble clicking on it.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Punk said:


> I think he's referring to the arrow icon that let's you hibernate or sleep?
> 
> EDIT: And in his mind that means that Microsoft wanted people to use keyboard only... Worst than conspiracy theories... Seriously, I had no trouble clicking on it.



Exactly that arrow that opens sleep/hibernate/restart etc.

I personally know many people who have problems clicking that. Some use laptop with touchpad. No hard to guess what I adviced those people to do. Not everyone is professional with computers.

Microsoft wanted to use keyboard only with start menu. Any explanation why so important menu is hidden behind very small arrow (and made easily accessible with keyboard) if that theory is incorrect? Also that menu has about one second delay when using mouse. With keyboard there is no delay.


----------



## voyagerfan99




----------



## Punk

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Exactly that arrow that opens sleep/hibernate/restart etc.
> 
> I personally know many people who have problems clicking that. Some use laptop with touchpad. No hard to guess what I adviced those people to do. Not everyone is professional with computers.
> 
> Microsoft wanted to use keyboard only with start menu. Any explanation why so important menu is hidden behind very small arrow (and made easily accessible with keyboard) if that theory is incorrect? Also that menu has about one second delay when using mouse. With keyboard there is no delay.



Dude that arrow is easily accessible with mouse (unless you and your friends have Parkinson's disease...).


----------



## voyagerfan99

You don't even need to click on the arrow. You can just hover over it.

But also this has nothing to do with Windows 10. That area hasn't existed since Windows 7, unless you run Classic Shell.


----------



## Laquer Head

Punk said:


> Dude that arrow is easily accessible with mouse (unless you and your friends have Parkinson's disease...).


----------



## spirit

Wow! This thread escalated quickly!

We get it, you don't like Windows 10.

On a side note, it does seem like Windows 10 is a bit like marmite - you either love it or hate it. I've not met anybody who just said it was 'OK' - apart from maybe me in its early days last summer when I preferred 8.1 but didn't think 10 was 'bad'. But then the November update came out and it was much better for me on my PCs at least after I had upgraded to that.


----------



## strollin

Well, I'm one that neither hates nor loves Win 10.  I have used Win 10 since the very first preview was released but since it went RTM, I didn't upgrade my Win 7 desktop, my Win 8.1 laptop or my Win 8.1 tablet.  I don't generally do upgrades as I don't see any compelling reason to upgrade since the original OS works fine.  I recently purchased a new laptop which came with Win 10 (typing this post on it) and I'm fine with it.  If I were to build a new desktop, I would use Win 10 as the OS.


----------



## aldan

H4rdR3s37 said:


> All apps is not same as Programs. On Programs it's possible to scroll with pressing first letter on keyboard. Does not work on All apps.
> 
> Start menu requires tablet like moves. Pick File Explorer and press keyboard right arrow. Now that arrow icon right of File explorer is selected. Press right arrow again. Nothing happens. Cannot open menu without pressing enter. So that requires tablet like move. This is probably because most (all?) tablets are missing arrow keys.
> 
> On Windows 7 Start menu every option can be highlighted with arrow keys only.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever forced to use computer without mouse? I have. Also some start menu selections are much faster with keyboard only if both hands are already over keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I waaas talking about Windows 10 there. Cannot remember 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. First Microsoft modifies Start menu to much more keyboard friendly and after that changes Start menu is more mouse + keyboard. That really makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> For desktop users I see no reason why that "modern" is modern in any way. Microsoft have said many thiongs that has proven to be false so better to wait for that "last version" for some time. I see no reason why these so called universal apps are better than programs, because right now programs are much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Why develop new desktop UI that is much worse than previous? Most Windows settings are internally same as on Windows 7 so just adding some Windows 10 options to Windows 7 UI would give Windows 10 functionality with Windows 7 UI. But no, better to develop new desktop UI that is worse than predecessor. Have to try that Classic shell for Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 start menu alternative power options are very hard to select with mouse. That icon is very small and hard to navigate with mouse. So that people learn to use keyboard.
> 
> For that change user thing. Doing that on Windows 7 with keyboard only is faster than using mouse+keyboard on both Windows 7 and Windows 10. Doing something faster is good enough reason for me to use only keyboard.



whats the matter,your mouse broken???for christs sake just get a new one.navigating any windows with just the keyboard is as antiquated as the model a.get a friggen grip.


----------



## ian




----------



## Shane

Geoff said:


> Windows 10 is fantastic, I don't know why you wouldn't want to upgrade to it for free..



Windows 10 is good,I wont lie..but i dont like how they basically force windows 10 on those who are not ready for it yet or simply dont want it without going through all sorts of hassle to stop it automatically downloading it...same with the privacy issue,You shouldn't have to spend 10-15 mins or use some third party software (Anti-Beacon) etc to stop windows spying on you..then it gets re-activated after certain updates.


----------



## spirit

Shane said:


> Windows 10 is good,I wont lie..but i dont like how they basically force windows 10 on those who are not ready for it yet or simply dont want it without going through all sorts of hassle to stop it automatically downloading it


Must agree I'm also not too hot on how hot Microsoft are about trying to get the OS to install. My Surface Pro still has 8.1 Pro and I get annoyed by the notifications every now and then. I had 10 on it but 8.1 works better on it. 

Maybe things won't be so intense when the year's free upgrade offer ends in July.


----------



## Agent Smith

ian said:


>




LOL! I thought his Windows 8 video was good. IT'S AN APP!


----------



## Grantapus

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Windows 10 is designed for casual users who use touchpad. Those who prefer mouse and keyboard are better with Windows 7.


Ummm, it does not matter about trackpad, like WTF!!!


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## TheNamelessPoet

Laquer Head said:


> View attachment 6932


I have seen that a few times. I LOVE that pic lol


----------



## The VCR King

My next-door-neighbor and friend Jason who has a nice custom PC as well that he built (6 core something, 3-way SLI something, crapton of SSDs, 3 monitors, custom water loop, PC is probably worth more than his house, assuming his parents bought it, I'm extremely jealous of him)
told me this morning his PC (originally Win7) booted into Windows 10 this morning. Boy, he was pissed off!


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> PC is probably worth more than his house


He probably has a spare PSU that would be suitable


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> He probably has a spare PSU that would be suitable


Lol he's actually one of the first people I asked but he doesn't. I think he has a 1500w in his rig!


----------



## Darren

The VCR King said:


> Lol he's actually one of the first people I asked but he doesn't. I think he has a 1500w in his rig!



Dude just cut it in half. Easy. 750 watts each is plenty.

Trust me. I'm an IT professional.


----------



## Punk

The VCR King said:


> My next-door-neighbor and friend Jason who has a nice custom PC as well that he built (6 core something, 3-way SLI something, crapton of SSDs, 3 monitors, custom water loop, PC is probably worth more than his house, assuming his parents bought it, I'm extremely jealous of him)
> told me this morning his PC (originally Win7) booted into Windows 10 this morning. Boy, he was pissed off!


Although as I said earlier I recommend the update, I find it very annoying that it is forced this way. It makes it very suspicious to have it install itself without your consent... Not a good way to sell your product...


----------



## The VCR King

Darren said:


> Dude just cut it in half. Easy. 750 watts each is plenty.
> 
> Trust me. I'm an IT professional.


He still doesn't have any PSUs laying around and as I said in the post a pic of your PC thread I'll try to buy the EVGA 600 watt soon


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> He still doesn't have any PSUs laying around and as I said in the post a pic of your PC thread *I'll try to buy the EVGA 600 watt soon*





The VCR King said:


> *I'll try to buy it tomorrow then. I'll get my mom to help me order it*. I can deal with it being non-modular, I don't care honestly. Now it's not so much of "I want a Corsair so I'll save up for one" it's become "my PC will explode if I don't replace it so I have to buy something right now" and the EVGA is a quality unit too.


----------



## The VCR King

Actually I can't buy it yet. I can't buy PC parts of Amazon because I've bought a lot of bad parts that needed returned so I have to save more money and get it from micro center. Plus this gives me a chance to get a PC Power and Cooling unit possibly!  Maybe the CorsairGS600, I can afford that too

Edit: probably going uptown later for the GS600


----------



## Laquer Head

The VCR King said:


> Actually I can't buy it yet. I can't buy PC parts of Amazon because I've bought a lot of bad parts that needed returned so I have to save more money and get it from micro center. Plus this gives me a chance to get a PC Power and Cooling unit possibly!  Maybe the CorsairGS600, I can afford that too
> 
> Edit: probably going uptown later for the GS600



Oh man.. do you even focus on one thought for more than a few minutes!!?? LOL


----------



## beers

Laquer Head said:


> Oh man.. do you even focus on one thought for more than a few minutes!!?? LOL


Sounds like Darren owes me $5


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Sounds like Darren owes me $5



First I've heard of this bet.


----------



## OvenMaster

Might sound a bit simplistic, but isn't it necessary to actually click "Accept" for the EULA in order to initiate a Win 10 upgrade? No accept EULA, no install. 
Or am I wrong?


----------



## johnb35

Accept the eula is after the install has completed.


----------



## Punk

johnb35 said:


> Accept the eula is after the install has completed.


How convenient.

Seriously, I like Win10 but this forcing is pure nonsense. It's actually counter productive.


----------



## SpriteMidr

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Fine? If all problems with Windows 10 using keyboard and mouse are "fine", perhaps then yes. Some examples:
> 
> - When starting conputer with multiple user accounts, Windows 7 shows all users available. Windows 10 shows picture screen. One click to get out of it and onto login screen. When on login screen scrolling through users with keyboard arrow keys is not possible.
> 
> - I'm using desktop computer and still see Settings panel on start menu instead Control panel.
> 
> - Scrolling through options with pressing first letter on keyboard. Usually not working on Windows 10.
> 
> That list is almost endless. Considering that Windows 7 come out 2009, Windows 10 is has huge drawbacks for desktop users.
> 
> While Windows 10 can be used with keyboard and mouse, it's much more restricted than Windows 7 for big screens and mouse+keyboard combo.



Go to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Personalization and set the NoLockscreen DWORD to 0x1.

If you have WinLogon to wait for Ctrl Alt Del before showing Windows List, you wont get a user list anyway first. Whether you use Windows 7, Windows XP or Windows 10.

Quite frankly, I think that putting people down or bitching about what OS other people choose to use is childish and not what this forum should be for. Every one is entitled to their own opinion remember 

Sorry to quote an old post but I felt this should be pointed out.


----------



## Laquer Head

SpriteMidr said:


> Go to
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Personalization and set the NoLockscreen DWORD to 0x1.
> 
> If you have WinLogon to wait for Ctrl Alt Del before showing Windows List, you wont get a user list anyway first. Whether you use Windows 7, Windows XP or Windows 10.
> 
> Quite frankly, I think that putting people down or bitching about what OS other people choose to use is childish and not what this forum should be for. Every one is entitled to their own opinion remember
> 
> Sorry to quote an old post but I felt this should be pointed out.



I agree, everyone is entitled to my opinion... thanks Dad


----------



## SpriteMidr

Laquer Head said:


> I agree, everyone is entitled to my opinion... thanks Dad


----------



## mep916

SpriteMidr said:


> Quite frankly, I think that putting people down or bitching about what OS other people choose to use is childish and not what this forum should be for. Every one is entitled to their own opinion remember
> 
> Sorry to quote an old post but I felt this should be pointed out.



Absolutely, thanks for pointing that out. 

The hostility around here can be overwhelming, it's very unfortunate. 95% of what's discussed on this forum doesn't go beyond the scope of A+ -- you know, that certification that your 18 yr old, pimple faced Geek Squad tech earned to get his job. It's the stuff someone new, or a beginner in IT should know, yet everyone's smarter, knows-it-all, and if you slightly deviate from the echo chamber of the 8-10 people that actually use Computer Forum, you're attacked/berated/insulted. It's sad and depressing.

Here's the good news. Fresh faces and quality users like yourself can make a difference, maybe improve the culture around here. I'd encourage you to stick around and bear with us. The attrition rate for new members is rather high around here, I'm glad you haven't given up on us yet.


----------



## SpriteMidr

mep916 said:


> Absolutely, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> The hostility around here can be overwhelming, it's very unfortunate. 95% of what's discussed on this forum doesn't go beyond the scope of A+ -- you know, that certification that your 18 yr old, pimple faced Geek Squad tech earned to get his job. It's the stuff someone new, or a beginner in IT should know, yet everyone's smarter, knows-it-all, and if you slightly deviate from the echo chamber of the 8-10 people that actually use Computer Forum, you're attacked/berated/insulted. It's sad and depressing.
> 
> Here's the good news. Fresh faces and quality users like yourself can make a difference, maybe improve the culture around here. I'd encourage you to stick around and bear with us. The attrition rate for new members is rather high around here, I'm glad you haven't given up on us yet.



I hope so


----------



## Okedokey

Win 10 is by far the best Windows OS to date.  Not sure why you wouldn't want it?


----------



## Punk

Okedokey said:


> Win 10 is by far the best Windows OS to date.  Not sure why you wouldn't want it?


That's not really the discussion here, we are talking about how Microsoft is forcing the update. Like one day you turn on your computer and it updates without you accepting anything... I don't think you'd like that.


----------



## SpriteMidr

Punk said:


> That's not really the discussion here, we are talking about how Microsoft is forcing the update. Like one day you turn on your computer and it updates without you accepting anything... I don't think you'd like that.



Am I the only person who checks the updates I am installing (cant now but used to)?

You can just remove the GWX.exe update iirc.


----------



## Laquer Head

mep916 said:


> Absolutely, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> The hostility around here can be overwhelming, it's very unfortunate. 95% of what's discussed on this forum doesn't go beyond the scope of A+ -- you know, that certification that your 18 yr old, pimple faced Geek Squad tech earned to get his job. It's the stuff someone new, or a beginner in IT should know, yet everyone's smarter, knows-it-all, and if you slightly deviate from the echo chamber of the 8-10 people that actually use Computer Forum, you're attacked/berated/insulted. It's sad and depressing.
> 
> Here's the good news. Fresh faces and quality users like yourself can make a difference, maybe improve the culture around here. I'd encourage you to stick around and bear with us. The attrition rate for new members is rather high around here, I'm glad you haven't given up on us yet.



Guess I know who deletes my posts then...


----------



## Okedokey

Punk said:


> That's not really the discussion here, we are talking about how Microsoft is forcing the update. Like one day you turn on your computer and it updates without you accepting anything... I don't think you'd like that.



In any case, this is going to be a non-issue in a few months. Microsoft is only offering Windows 10 as a free upgrade until July. After that, people will have to pay.


----------

